# looks like we will have more salties here than Reef Central



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i was looking for a canadian reef forum (like that nano reef one) then i decided ill stick to this one


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

When all of the best people are in one place, amazing things can happen

Today, reefcentral, tomorrow, the world


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just have a look - we have here more traffic on SW live stock than AP. I was told that guys selling and trading here more that they do on AP 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> Just have a look - we have here more traffic on SW live stock than AP. I was told that guys selling and trading here more that they do on AP


AP is swirling the toilet bowl, and will continue until AJ removes his head from his kiester.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what's AP? seems familiar


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

OK, pardon the lack of tech savvyness but how do you figure out this stuff?

"looks like we will have more salties here than Reef Central"
"Just have a look - we have here more traffic on SW live stock than AP. I was told that guys selling and trading here more that they do on AP"


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Think about it. GTAA has:

The Russian bastard (aka Russian Bear)
The American bastard (me)
The Columbian bastard

What else could you ask for?

I don't think I've ever met a bad person thru the forums and I, like many others, am addicted!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

GTAA is great! The site is a lot easier to navigate through. In reference to the their classifieds, requiring people to signup to view them probably decreases their traffic.

Viva GTAA


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Think about it. GTAA has:
> The Russian bastard (aka Russian Bear)
> The American bastard (me)
> The Columbian bastard


You're an American bastard? That explains it! You didn't seem to have that shy Canadian quality.

After the party, me thinks there will be a few more bastards on this list


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Think about it. GTAA has:
> 
> The Russian bastard (aka Russian Bear)
> The American bastard (me)
> ...


 lol Im gald that GTAA keeps growing and that we have amazing people here willing to help and share. American bastard you rock and make this fun


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WHen i join AP 2 years ago, Sales were just shy of 1000,000.

No i see around 200K

WHat does this tell you?

GTA is the place to be even though i see gold fish forsale here. J/K

I think everyone should start with a gold fish, Then move up to the real Fish ...

I joke i joke.


----------

